# Je T'aime diodes n' transistors



## Lobo da Mata (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi, all! 

I really like the idea of building a clone of the JTM Lovepedal, I've got a Marshall Class 5 last week and fell in love, but I can't use it's overdrive due to the crazy volume, so this pedal came into my mind again. 

In my city I can't find:

2N5089 transistor
BAT46 diode
1N5817 diode

I have many of 4148 and 1N270 Ge diodes, could I use it instead of those?
Any other idea for these parts? I can't even find metal film resistors here.

*another in this forum changed the B5K potentiometer for C5K and got a nice result.


----------



## HamishR (Sep 4, 2019)

The 2N5089 is often replaced with a 2N5088 if that helps!  Try BC550C, BC549C as well.  You can try anything with diodes - a Ge diode is possibly closer to a BAT46 in voltage drop but try anything.  Likewise for the 1N5817.


----------



## taxfree (Oct 11, 2019)

I

I built this into my COT 50 project .


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 14, 2019)

You can also use any silicon diode for D100, such as 1N4148 or 1N4001 - 1N4007.  Q1 needs to be high-gain to bias properly.  Other candidates: MPSA18, 2N5210.  

If you do the switch mod above, use an ON-OFF-ON switch for a no diodes clean(ish) boost option.


----------

